# Adult Child Hunt Rules Question



## Gone Fishin (Dec 6, 2011)

Can a kid carry a pellet gun on an adult child hunt, or does he have to carry a deer rifle?

My dad, son, stepson & I are planning to go.  My son will hunt with grandpa both with deer rifles.  My stepson said that he would rather take his pellet gun to shoot at squirrels, etc.  I think I could help him take a shot at a close deer, but deer further away I would shoot.

FYI:  This is nothing to do with me trying to take advantage of the situation.  If he has to carry a deer rifle then he will, but he wants to carry his pellet gun. We have an extra NEF youth, but he knows that he will get lots more shots with his pellet gun.


----------



## littlewolf (Dec 7, 2011)

Problem is small game season may be closed during the WMA adult/child deer hunt. Check  the dates for where you are going in the regs.


----------



## oldways (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't think a adult could carry a gun on a child hunt? just asking


----------



## Etoncathunter (Dec 7, 2011)

oldways said:


> I didn't think a adult could carry a gun on a child hunt? just asking



I think it depends on the individual hunt. I think some hunts both adult and child can, others are strictly child only.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 7, 2011)

The child doesn't have to carry a rifle at all.  The purpose of the hunt I think is to introduce kids to hunting and pass on the tradition.  Let him take his pellet rifle for small game.  I bet he'd get a kick out of watching you drop a deer.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, that is, let him take his pellet rifle if the WMA is open for small game at the time.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 7, 2011)

ADULT/CHILD HUNTS ON WMAs, STATE PARKS & 
NWRs: (Hunts for those under age 18) On 
Adult/Child Hunts for big game, all children 
(17 years old and under) shall be accompanied and directly supervised by a responsible 
adult; an adult shall supervise no more than 
one child. On Adult/Child Hunts for small 
game, one adult may directly supervise no 
more than two (2) children (17 years old 
and under). Adults and children may possess firearms and hunt on small game and 
non-quota big game Adult/Child Hunts provided that an adult hunting on such hunts 
shall be directly supervising a child who is 
actively participating in the hunt. During 
Adult/Child big game quota hunts, only one 
firearm is allowed and only the child may 
hunt. All Adult/Child big game hunts are 
firearms hunts unless specified otherwise.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 7, 2011)

This is a NON-Quota hunt (both may have a rifle).


Thx 35 Whelen
"Adults and children may possess firearms and hunt on small game and non-quota big game Adult/Child Hunts provided that an adult hunting on such hunts shall be directly supervising a child who is actively participating in the hunt."

The red text in 35's post is the line that caused me to write the question....  

Again I am not trying to take advantage of a situation.   He said that he wants to take his pellet gun.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 7, 2011)

If this is an adult/child deer hunt and the child has to be "actively participating in the hunt" then he would have to carry a legal deer weapon.  That is how I read it anyway.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 8, 2011)

oldways said:


> I didn't think a adult could carry a gun on a child hunt? just asking



Yes adults can, and may shoot.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 8, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> If this is an adult/child deer hunt and the child has to be "actively participating in the hunt" then he would have to carry a legal deer weapon.  That is how I read it anyway.



Negative, a 5 year old does not have to carry a rifle, this is for kids 17 and under, do you realy expect a five year old to carry and shoot a deer rifle? Look bottom line, this is for the children to have a wonderful experience and to be introduced to the outdoors and what it offers. Lets leave the politics out of it and enjoys it. Of course follow the rules, but really a pellet gun what is the harm, I seriuosly doubt a Ranger is going to get his panties in a wad over a youngster and his pellet gun.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 8, 2011)

>>>>>>>>>>>>
I emailed the DNR, and per the response:  On the adult/child non quota hunt, the child needs to carry a deer rifle if you are hunting deer.  So my stepson will have to carry a deer rifle if he wants to go.

Personally I don't agree with the rule, but it is the rule, and we will follow it.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 8, 2011)

RUTMAGIC said:


> Yes adults can, and may shoot.



Not on Adult/Child Quota hunts, only one firearm is allowed and only the child may hunt.  Also, Paulding Forest WMA Non-Quota Adult/Child hunt only child may hunt per Special Regulations.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 8, 2011)

RUTMAGIC said:


> Negative, a 5 year old does not have to carry a rifle, this is for kids 17 and under, do you realy expect a five year old to carry and shoot a deer rifle? Look bottom line, this is for the children to have a wonderful experience and to be introduced to the outdoors and what it offers. Lets leave the politics out of it and enjoys it. Of course follow the rules, but really a pellet gun what is the harm, I seriuosly doubt a Ranger is going to get his panties in a wad over a youngster and his pellet gun.



Also incorrect.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 8, 2011)

he doesnt hav to carry a gun  if he dont want to.  carried my 5 year old grand son on a non quota hunt an had no problem


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 9, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> Not on Adult/Child Quota hunts, only one firearm is allowed and only the child may hunt.  Also, Paulding Forest WMA Non-Quota Adult/Child hunt only child may hunt per Special Regulations.



You are talking QUOTA hunts, some are not.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 9, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> Also incorrect.



No sir you are still talking about QUOTA hunts, use some common sence about some of the sizes of these youngsters in relation to the weight and sizes of high power rifles. the Ranger we spoke to at Chickasawhatchee said it was no problem with a pellet gun that made the little man feel as if he was a part of the hunt. :nono:


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 9, 2011)

Gone Fishin said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>
> I emailed the DNR, and per the response:  On the adult/child non quota hunt, the child needs to carry a deer rifle if you are hunting deer.  So my stepson will have to carry a deer rifle if he wants to go.
> 
> Personally I don't agree with the rule, but it is the rule, and we will follow it.



Did you read this?


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 10, 2011)

They child doesnt have to carry a gun on a non quota hunt I started all my kids off doing this,, and my nephews. Althought my 13 year old now would fist fight me if I told him to leave his gun at home lol let the child carry his pellet gun the game warden in Chickasawhatchee is probably one of the best guys out there on any wma hands down been hunting that place for 15 years go enjoy the place with you kids that's what hunting is all about anyways


----------



## garveywallbanger (Dec 19, 2011)

THE Child Can Carry A Spear If He Wants And Unless Its An Adult Child Quota Hunt Then Both Can Carry Weapons. Go Get Ya One And A Ground Blind Works Best With Some Candy Bars And Cheetos.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 20, 2011)

RULES ARE RULES.. But common sence should always rule the day....


----------



## oldways (Dec 20, 2011)

We got pick for river creek and the letter said only the child could carry a rifle not the grownups both of mine are old enough to shoot any way I don't carry a the rifle anymore I sit and watch they are doing a good job stacking the freezer


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 20, 2011)

Oldways - That is a quota hunt and those rules are different.  On quota hunts ONLY the kid can carry the rifle.  

My question was for non-quota hunts....

Either way, grats, and thank you guys for taking your kids hunting.  Spending time with you kids now, will keep them out of trouble as they grow up.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 25, 2011)

Ya'll keep fighting I'll keep takin my son and both of us will be stacking the freezer while you spend all your time confused over a simple rule. " on a non quota hunt both the child and the parent can carry and hunt but if u wish to dispute it keep fightin we will keep stackin!!!


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll agree with bronco lol we both carry a gun and stack them up and in the morning we gonna try to do just that


----------



## Scrub Buck (Dec 26, 2011)

Bronco and Xrallison,

Is that something to be proud of?  An adult relying on a child hunt for success?...... Hope the kids get one.


----------



## wdrentz (Dec 27, 2011)

Adults and children may possess firearms and hunt on small game and 
non-quota big game Adult/Child Hunts provided that an adult hunting on such hunts 
shall be  directly supervising a child who is 
actively participating in the hunt. To me a pellet rifle IS NOT ACTIVELY PARTICIPATING.op2:


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 27, 2011)

Dad leave the gun at home let the boy take the pellet rifle and shoot what makes him happy..... I bet no ranger in the world would have a problem with that. It's all about spending quality time in the woods together with your kids not about what you kill. It is about the kids far more then the adults Right?


----------

